# Another Ash Bowl



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Finished this one this afternoon. 9' diameter, 4" deep. Finished with several coats of lacquer.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great shape, and I love the end grain.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------

